# You know what I shoulda did?



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

When I was learning to shoot I shoulda made sure every time I was practicing I had three marbles in my pouch-hand.

That way I coulda learned to fast-reload as I went, rather than having to learn it from scratch now.

:shakehead:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's true but what can you do,if you would have tried to learn both at the same time you may have gotten aggravated and quit altogether so you never know


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's not a big deal to learn, you'll figure it out in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't get the fast loading, fast shooting thing at all. . . I do everything slow.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I second you on that Dayhiker, Slow and steady wins the race for me. I am always in awe of guys that can shoot quick like PFshooter but I just like shooting slow myself.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

The subject line reminded me of the John Starks quote while recalling being at the free-throw line right after Reggie Miller had scored 8 points in 9 seconds.

"I'm thinkin like, man did diss dude jes did diss?"

Here it is uninterrupted for an hour if you want to hear it...enjoy.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

tyrone8511 said:


> I second you on that Dayhiker, Slow and steady wins the race for me. I am always in awe of guys that can shoot quick like PFshooter but I just like shooting slow myself.


Yep. I like everything SLOW!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Dayhiker: wow, now that is my kind of slow, we might need to send that video to a few people.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Hardest I laughed in years was Leonard Cohen talking about his most recent tour "So there I was heading out at 77, just a crazy kid with a dream..."


----------

